# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Как защититься от атаки ARP cache poisoning?

## yamoney

Здравствуйте!

Я пользуюсь интернетом, подключившись к локальной сетке. В последнее время антивирус слишком часто (2-8 раз в сутки) выдаёт мне сообщения о том, что "Обнаружена атака ARP cache poisoning" (см. скриншот). Источником указывается IP сервера, а объектами - айпишники компов локалки, находящихся в данный момент в онлайне (в том числе и мой). Часто в момент атаки (которая длится от нескольких секунд до нескольких минут) пропадает соединение с интернетом.

Я попросил пояснить ситуацию системного администратора локальной сети. В ответ он заявил, что это никакая не атака, а "сервер, чтобы не было конфликтов по IP, проверяет по протоколу ARP все компы, сканируя сеть на наличие подобных IP". Мои знания в области сетевой безопасности не настолько глубоки, чтобы оценить, насколько эта информация соответствует истине.

Подскажите, насколько для меня опасна ситуация и существуют ли методы защиты от атак ARP cache poisoning?

P.S.: операционка Windows SP3, антивирь Eset Smart Security, регулярные проверки дополнительной утилитой AVZ.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rav

Ставить статические ARP.

----------


## yamoney

> Ставить статические ARP.


Прошу простить мою не-учёность, можно поподробнее, как и где это сделать?
При учёте, что я - рядовой юзер локальной сети, не имеющий доступа к каким-либо настройкам сервера.

----------


## rav

Это ставится на локальной машине. Как делать конкретно на вашей ОС- искать в Гугле.

----------


## Alexey P.

Раз админ сказал, что это не атаки - видимо, так оно и есть.
 Интереснее, почему пропадает интернет во время этих опросов с сервера. Вы админу не пробовали озвучить именно эту проблему ?
 А сообщения антивируса не соответствуют действительности, раз инициатором мак-спуфинга является сервер-шлюз сети.

----------

